# Emax 25 2015 wiring diagram for fuel shut off switch Needed



## Jdmac (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello all I have the service manual from bill's tractors. the wiring diagram from the manual does not match what I have in my tractor. Mine has 5 wires 2 for the coil and 3 for position sensing. I am not getting 12v to the coil and it seem to be intermittent. I would like to know if anyone has a diagram to show where those two wires are going to. Red/Yel stripe and green wire both small gauge wire. the diagram i have showed a pull and hold circuit coming off 50a fuse and thats not what I got. Any help greatly appreciated


----------

